# Health Insurance Etc!



## BrackensMum (Oct 27, 2011)

Hi there, and Happy New Year to One & All.
Just wondering if anyone could offer some advice or assistance on Health Insurance in Canada, or is it down to the individual provinces? The situation is my husband and I are hoping to move over to Canada later this year, and although I am quite healthy I do suffer from Epilepsy (last fit was August 1985) just after our daughter was born! In the UK I get free prescriptions and I also have a free bus pass, would the same apply in Canada. 

I feel I must also be true to myself and be honest in that although I have driven a car for over 20 years I have recently been advised by a consultant not to drive for the next 10months this took effect from 30th October 2011. So I should be able to drive again in August this year. This is because I have had one or two (Absences) which is equal to day-dreaming in lay man's terms which last's for about 10-15 seconds. As driving was the main part of my job (Care Worker) I've had to give up working for the time being. 

I suppose my question is will this overall effect our plans to move to Canada, and if not once there how do I go about resolving the matter there. I would dearly love to carry on with my job in Canada and have already looked into one or two prospective courses etc, but I'm still unsure how to go about resolving the whole issue of health insurance and my driving. 

We are looking at the areas of Ottawa, Ontario, Toronto and Manitoba. My husband is a Telecoms Network Engineer with over 10 years experience, and although he has been applying for positions nothing yet has come up. We were wondering if this is to do with the fact that company's don't want the hassle of all that goes along with potential of paying for cost of interviews etc, even though we have stated that we are prepared to pay for costs involved in moving etc. We are desperate to move out there and start a new life, we already have friends out there and have visited them often and travelled around a little bit and we love the country and it's people. Anyway fingers crossed for a new start in 2012. Any advice would be much appreciated thank you. Hope you all have a prosperous 2012 and get everything that you wish for!
Bracken's Mum


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

BrackensMum said:


> Hi there, and Happy New Year to One & All.
> Just wondering if anyone could offer some advice or assistance on Health Insurance in Canada, or is it down to the individual provinces? The situation is my husband and I are hoping to move over to Canada later this year, and although I am quite healthy I do suffer from Epilepsy (last fit was August 1985) just after our daughter was born! In the UK I get free prescriptions and I also have a free bus pass, would the same apply in Canada. Healthcare is a Provincial matter. Sorry but no free prescriptions or bus passes in Canada
> 
> I feel I must also be true to myself and be honest in that although I have driven a car for over 20 years I have recently been advised by a consultant not to drive for the next 10months this took effect from 30th October 2011. So I should be able to drive again in August this year. This is because I have had one or two (Absences) which is equal to day-dreaming in lay man's terms which last's for about 10-15 seconds. As driving was the main part of my job (Care Worker) I've had to give up working for the time being.
> ...


Applying for positions from the UK has proven most difficult for many people. Canadian employers much prefer face to face applications. It could be that there is no shortages of Canadians qualified for your husband's occupation and, if so, companies would not be permitted ny the Government to hire him. I wish you Good Luck and wish you a Happy New Year


----------

